# Fans???



## mslady_1983 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am wondering where should I position my fan for the plants


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

That's what I always see. I actual use a oscillating fan above  along with a regular room fan and another oscillating fan (tower fan) blowing from a height of 1-4'. Is this too much, or will it just make it that much stronger for it?


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 20, 2011)

I would never point fans directly on the plants in my experience this can slow the plants growth, I use them to keep air moving throughout the grow space and I would never put it on anything higher than the lowest setting.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

In my experience, the plants do well with a light breeze blowing beneath the plants to move air under the canopy, and having a light to medium breeze on top of the canopy to make them sway just a bit at the tops helps to keep them cool and it strengthens the upper stems for bud carrying. You don't want a strong breeze blowing directly on the plants and/or battering 1-2 of them with direct air flow. The larger your space is the more air movement you need. My growlab has one room which holds ~30plants and has 4 medium fans mounted high and on the floor to create plenty of breeze, but none of the fans is close to any one plant.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2012)

I am the opposite.

I BLAST my fans on the plants from clones directly on them on full speed. No Joke.
imo, this strengthens the stalks and branches so they can hold the heavy bud I am about to produce from them.
I allways leave them on occulate(spelling??), as so the fan does not blow directly on one plant the entire time, but covers multiple plants.

The only damage I ever see is maybe one or 2 branches get wind damage, but the benefits far out wiegh losing a couple of branches.

I can take pics if that would help.


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

I would love to see your fan set up.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I am the opposite.
> 
> I BLAST my fans on the plants from clones directly on them on full speed. No Joke.
> imo, this strengthens the stalks and branches so they can hold the heavy bud I am about to produce from them.
> ...


 
I do this also, i just rotate the plants that sit in front of the fan so the beating they take is minimal, i can see more vigorous growth this way, but thats JMO.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

I too, tend to use gale force winds on them. From out of the clone dome to cutting them down. I always get a bit of wind damage. But were hopefully not smoking the leaves anyhow... They do make for bad pics though. Besides the stem being stronger, it also keeps air flowing thru the hopefully fat colas. Which is really important.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2012)

The more air you move the better it is for the plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a wall mount oscillating fan that put out quite a breeze even on low.  I was initially worried about all that wind, but it did not hurt the plants at all and like NCH mentioned, the stems are super strong and I have never had any mold or pm problems.


----------

